# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > سوال: Share کردن پرینتر به دو کامپیوتر

## Vahid_SH

با سلام 
طریقه share کردن یک پرینتر به کامپیوتر و همچنین طریقه شبکه کردن دو کامپیوتر را می خواستم بدونم  هرکس بلده راهنمایی کند

----------


## explorer2

با یک هاب سوییچ و کارت شبکه می تونی چند تا کامپیوتر را شبکه کنی بعد برای آنها IP تعریف کنی و یکی را server قرار بدهی و دیگری را client بعد پرینتر را به server وصل کن و در client پرینتر را add کن.

----------


## Afagh_amce

نحوه شبکه کردن یک سازمان کوچک در حد workgroup:
1. اول باید 2 کامپیوتر توسط کابل cross به هم وصل شوند(از طریق پورت کارت شبکه)
علامت ضربدر روی آیکون LAN نشانگر قطع ارتباط است. باید کابل و مسیر از این کامپیوتر به کامپیوترهای دیگر یا switch کنترل شود.
2. تنظیم IP Adress
My network connections>properties>local area connection>properties>internet protocols(TCP/IP)>properties
اگه سیستم عاملتون 64 بیت هست برای راحتی کار v4 را انتخاب کنید.
در این صفحه میتوانید IP را به صورت اتوماتیک (atumatically) یا دستی تنظیم کنید. 
برای تنظیم دستی IP باید این نکته را به خاطر داشته باشید که باید آدرسها از یک range باشند. برای مثال به یک کامپیوتر آدرس 192.168.1.20 و به اون یکی 192.168.1.21 بدهید. یک کلیک روی subnetmask بکنید و خودش عددهایش را می اورد که در هر دو کامپیوتر باید 255.255.255.0 باشد. OK را زده و خارج شوید. 
3. ارتباط کامپیوترها را از قسمت RUN با استفاده از دستور ping (ip adress) تست میکنیم. اگر replay داد که ok. در غیر این صورت اگر time out داد اول IPها و subnetها را چک میکنیم و اگر مشکل نباشد و ارتباط فیزیکی به درستی برقرار باشد حتما firewall مربوط به local connection روشن است. که باید آن را خاموش کنیم. 
Network places>properties>local area connection> properties>advance> setting>firwall>*off*

*شبکه شما آماده است.*

برای share کردن پرینتر:
اول پرینتر مورد نظر را روی یکی از کامپوترها نصب میکنیم. از قسمت printers and faxes پرینتر نصب شده را انتخاب کرده ، راست کلیک، sharing،-بعد share this printer  را تیک زده و نهایتا OK. 
الان در کامپیوتر دیگر روی پرینتر share شده که نشان میدهد، double کلیک، yes، پنجره باز شده یعنی پرینتر share شد. شاید لازم باشد روی آن کلیک راست کرده و آن را به عنوان پرینتر defult انتخاب کنید.

----------


## Vahid_SH

با سلام این کاری که گفتید روی دو سیستم یکی ویندوز xpودیگری ویندوز سون انجام دادیم ولی جواب نداداگر راه حلی دارید بگوید در ضمن در ویندوز سون وقتی ipسیستم دیگر را در runمی زدم یک پنجره باز می شد ولی نمی شد اطلاعات داخل آن ریخت ولی در ویندوز xpوقتی این کار را انجام می دادیم پیام خطا نشان می داد اگر می شود علت این مشکل رابگویید
باتشکر

----------


## pazis.x

ببخشید ! یه سوال... می شه همین کار رو با Wireless انجام داد. مثلاً بین دو لپتاپ ؟

----------

